# No wonder hardly anybody does any good in here



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just saw a study where they said that 70=% of flirting has to do with body language
120% to do with tone of voice, and 7% with what we say

Well, its pretty hard to show body language in here, and its next to impossible to show tone of voice, so that just leaves us a hair of a chance to dazzle the other side with our BS lol


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I think the problem is the site is not set up by area, does me no good to look for a man cross the country, we need it set up by zip code - area something, or we just dont have enough single people looking for mates, and I see a lot of married people posting on single tree


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Just saw a study where they said that 70=% of flirting has to do with body language
> 120% to do with tone of voice, and 7% with what we say
> 
> Well, its pretty hard to show body language in here, and its next to impossible to show tone of voice, so that just leaves us a hair of a chance to dazzle the other side with our BS lol



Are you still hoping that this is a dating site?????? :shrug:


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

This is not a dating site, is a site, the forum specifically, for folks who are single to talk about gardening, homesteading, farming and livestock.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

No Bill

I see this as a site for whatever one needs it to be for. Pics of veggies look the same whether the sender is married or single.

If someone can say that they don't think that ANY of the people who come in here are hoping to find a mate, Id have to take a look at the number of their posts. 

Brightons only partially right. This IS a site to talk about gardening/homesteading/farming/livestock/marrage/divorce/coping/rebounding/being married/single with kids/single alone/single young/single old. WHATEVER. I doubt if theres anything that is posted on here in a informative manner, or in seeking a answer to a question that anyone may have, regardless of its content, that wont be either appreciated, and/or answered as the case may be with the best minds that we have in here.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Bill you're barking up the wrong tree. I see women all over. The other day I was off the reservation and wandered into a book store since I was in the mall anyway. I was looking over the magazines. I try to stand back so I don't block other's view. Over walks a nice looking lady who picks up a magazine.

You couldn't miss her red shoes unless you were blind. They looked like they had some sort of decoration near the toe something like a flower. Those were definitely a conversation starter. I let it slide. She left not long after.

Today I've been thinking about those shoes. Where they or weren't they? I'll never know. The lesson in all this is you need to get out more. It's not hard to start a conversation. Just remember don't stare at their breasts and don't talk about yourself. How hard is that?


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> No Bill
> 
> I see this as a site for whatever one needs it to be for. Pics of veggies look the same whether the sender is married or single.
> 
> ...


"I see this site for whatever one needs it to be."...........it certainly sounds like you are hoping that it will be a dating site for you. :shrug:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Darren, Im fine right whar I am.

Bill I just reported what I saw. I keep an open mind and DONT try to , OR at least THIS TIME im not trying to be biased one way or the other. Im just saying, were each here for reasons of our own. We each got ideas, thoughts, questions, and situations somewhat different than any other one in here. What we each can learn from each other can only benefit us in the long run.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Just saw a study where they said that 70=% of flirting has to do with body language
> 120% to do with tone of voice, and 7% with what we say
> 
> Well, its pretty hard to show body language in here, and its next to impossible to show tone of voice, so that just leaves us a hair of a chance to dazzle the other side with our BS lol


 ..............You realize of course, that , the absolute best you'll ever achieve is ................Artificial Insemination ! Computer Love means No orgasms , no sharing a smoke after the fact , etc. , lol , fordy:shrug:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I have done GREAT! Honestly I think its a great place to met, chat, talk homestead stuff with women. I have had some very nice phone conversations with at least 6 great women here, everyone of them could be a great partner if distance was not an issue. I have exchanged ongoing PMs with several more. Also a few are in the middle of plans of their own and need some time to nurture their perspective dreams, how can i begrudge someone that? But honestly this many great women from one pool, that's honestly a target rich environment!

Just because they are not precisely in the same place i am is just a inconvienence. We are all in the same pool and situations change, I'm glad I took the time to talk all of them, lots of these women here on ST are of very good character.

I must respectably disagree with the OP.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Just saw a study where they said that 70=% of flirting has to do with body language
> 120% to do with tone of voice, and 7% with what we say
> 
> Well, its pretty hard to show body language in here, and its next to impossible to show tone of voice, so that just leaves us a hair of a chance to dazzle the other side with our BS lol



Yes... but appearances can be deceiving--even face to face. My first husband was a charmer... and a MONSTER of the worst sort. My second was "my soul mate", my best friend, and everything I wanted in a husband--until he decided he didn't want a family after all--we were married 12 years.

I met the first face to face and the second online--playing a game. I look at the first as a waste of my years--other than the births of my kids--the second, still hurts.

Why am I here? Sometimes I don't know myself. Its not like I'm a 20 something "hottie." No, I have kids older than that... and one little boy that is 10 that is the light of my life. But I like to meet people, and Im trying to keep an open mind. If this is the wrong place for that, please let me know.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I seen a dude begging for a date on ST, that must be real appealing


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

doingitmyself said:


> I have done GREAT! Honestly I think its a great place to met, chat, talk homestead stuff with women. I have had some very nice phone conversations with at least 6 great women here, everyone of them could be a great partner if distance was not an issue. I have exchanged ongoing PMs with several more. Also a few are in the middle of plans of their own and need some time to nurture their perspective dreams, how can i begrudge someone that? But honestly this many great women from one pool, that's honestly a target rich environment!
> 
> Just because they are not precisely in the same place i am is just a inconvienence. We are all in the same pool and situations change, I'm glad I took the time to talk all of them, lots of these women here on ST are of very good character.
> 
> I must respectably disagree with the OP.


ST player.....LOL :icecream:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Darren said:


> Bill you're barking up the wrong tree. I see women all over. The other day I was off the reservation and wandered into a book store since I was in the mall anyway. I was looking over the magazines. I try to stand back so I don't block other's view. Over walks a nice looking lady who picks up a magazine.
> 
> You couldn't miss her red shoes unless you were blind. They looked like they had some sort of decoration near the toe something like a flower. Those was definitely a conversation starter. I let it slide. She left not long after.
> 
> Today I've been thinking about those shoes. Where they or weren't they? I'll never know. The lesson in all this is you need to get out more. It's not hard to start a conversation. Just remember don't stare at their breasts and don't talk about yourself. How hard is that?


Ya know Darren, I advised a shy Plain Jane woman to wear Red Shoes when she went out and about if she wanted to meet men and find a boyfriend. She couldn't grasp the concept and refused to wear Red Shoes.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's a hint for ya Bill,,,

There is no such thing as 120%,,,it's impossible,,,


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> I seen a dude begging for a date on ST, that must be real appealing


I like :icecream: and sarcasm, that would have won me over....LOL!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Laura said:


> Ya know Darren, I advised a shy Plain Jane woman to wear Red Shoes when she went out and about if she wanted to meet men and find a boyfriend. She couldn't grasp the concept and refused to wear Red Shoes.


The best part is when a woman gets a hit, she doesn't have to reel them in. It's catch and release without having to take the hook out.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You girls think red shoes work, try putting a red light bulb on your porch.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> You girls think red shoes work, try putting a red light bulb on your porch.



Yikes! Really? So the only reason you would notice a woman is her "red light?" No thanks! A little hint for you, most of us are NOT for sale!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Shere, Bill can be counted on to post something that brings out the rowdiness in us. We're just getting an early start this week. No offense meant.  A lot of Bill's posts get terminated after they derail. People are left wondering what happened. For us in the FBB fan club, it's all good natured fun and a chance to pass notes back and forth. Bill is about as upfront as you'd ever want to meet. Lots of time the warning klaxon goes off in the moderator's cave. Then it's a race to the end.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Well, I guess with those statistics it's a good thing this isn't a dating site or we all might be up a creek. There are the occasional exceptions though. 




oneraddad said:


> You girls think red shoes work, try putting a red light bulb on your porch.


Ages ago, someone did this to a friend of mine. She wasn't a happy camper! :grin:


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Darren said:


> Shere, Bill can be counted on posting something that brings out the rowdiness in us. We're just getting an early start this week. No offense meant.  A lot of Bill's posts get terminated after they derail. People are left wondering what happened. For us in the FBB fan club, it's all good natured fun and a chance to pass notes back and forth. Bill is about as upfront as you'd ever want to meet. Lots of time the warning klaxon goes off in the moderator's cave. Then it's a race to the end.



My apologies then. But his remarks hit a nerve. I am NO (fill in the blank) ... and the idea of having to be to get any males attention brings out the country girl who will kick your #... if need be to set things straight!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> You girls think red shoes work, try putting a red light bulb on your porch.


 
so...you've been to amsterdam....LOL!!! Hooked some rugs?.....LOL


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

sherekin1261 said:


> My apologies then. But his remarks hit a nerve. I am NO (fill in the blank) ... and the idea of having to be to get any males attention brings out the country girl who will kick your #... if need be to set things straight!


No apologies needed or expected. I'd be careful about talking about kicking #. Some folks here might be in to that sort of thing. :lookout:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sherekin, I waasnt the one who said what hacked you off, OK?

Doing it myself, IF you had read the heading, youll see where I said HARDLY anyody does any good in here.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Darren Thanks for kindly trying to explain my wonderings


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> No apologies needed or expected. I'd be careful about talking about kicking #. Some folks here might be in to that sort of thing. :lookout:


Darren this could be ur lucky nite!!!....LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Laura said:


> Ya know Darren, I advised a shy Plain Jane woman to wear Red Shoes when she went out and about if she wanted to meet men and find a boyfriend. She couldn't grasp the concept and refused to wear Red Shoes.


Laura I resemble this statement. Do they make red Muck shoes? Off to shoe shop!! I'm on a mission now!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Darren Thanks for kindly trying to explain my wonderings


Bill, you're an original. I mean that in a good way. There are times your posts are like a bull in a china shop judging from the reactions. It does get a bit wild and wooly. AFAIK, you've never been mean spirited. But some times, it's here we go again. :facepalm: It's part of what makes HT special.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Laura said:


> Ya know Darren, I advised a shy Plain Jane woman to wear Red Shoes when she went out and about if she wanted to meet men and find a boyfriend. She couldn't grasp the concept and refused to wear Red Shoes.


I am so SOL! I have an intense dislike of the color red...


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Darren said:


> No apologies needed or expected. I'd be careful about talking about kicking #. Some folks here might be in to that sort of thing. :lookout:



I will keep that in mind Thx for the warning


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Sherekin, I waasnt the one who said what hacked you off, OK?
> 
> Doing it myself, IF you had read the heading, youll see where I said HARDLY anyody does any good in here.


No worries  I'm not "hacked off" and I didn't come here really expecting anything so eh? :shrug: can't be really disappointed.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Though this is not a dating site per se I see nothing wrong with folks looking for a like minded partner. Not everyone likes to be alone and at least here you can presume that you would have something in common.

LOL....no I don't do well online. It's kind of like handing in a job resume. If I hand it to someone that will put it in a stack of others to be looked at later, guaranteed I won't ever get a call. However if I can place it in the interviewers hand and exchange a few words and a smile I will usually get the job. I am much better in person than on paper....or a computer screen


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Brighton said:


> This is not a dating site, is a site, the forum specifically, for folks who are single to talk about gardening, homesteading, farming and livestock.


That is what I took it to be. Though single, I had not expected any 
gentlemen to purchase a ticket to JÃ¤mtland :facepalm:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

tambo said:


> Laura I resemble this statement. Do they make red Muck shoes? Off to shoe shop!! I'm on a mission now!!


You're not plain Jane, you're a beautiful woman. You should wear hot pink!


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

tambo said:


> Laura I resemble this statement. Do they make red Muck shoes? Off to shoe shop!! I'm on a mission now!!


I buy red wellingtons in Denmark!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh yeah, red shoes! love em and they go so well with a navy dress and red bag. since we are showing our wellies here are mine again. great conversation starters at the hardware /farm store. a little red in mine but I would love to have a pair of the ones shown above. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

they were supposed to be there . hopefully now. ~Georgia


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> hpen mind and DONT try to , OR at least THIS TIME im not trying to be biased one way or the other. Im just saying, were each here for reasons of our own. We each got ideas, thoughts, questions, and situabruewkytions somewhat different than any other one in here. What we each can learn from each other can only benefit us in the long run.


This statement sounds entirely different from your original post............change of heart???....

or what caused the change?


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Just saw a study where they said that 70=% of flirting has to do with body language
> 120% to do with tone of voice, and 7% with what we say
> 
> Well, its pretty hard to show body language in here, and its next to impossible to show tone of voice, so that just leaves us a hair of a chance to dazzle the other side with our BS lol


I had always read/heard that 90% of communication is nonverbal. Why would flirting be any different???


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have pink work boots, do they count? :hrm:


Seriously, I don't view ST as a dating site although there appears to be some mighty fine men who come here. 
I think the vast distances make it impractical to take chatting to seriously.
Yet we do have a few folks who met and are together. :kiss:


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

TxMex said:


> Though this is not a dating site per se I see nothing wrong with folks looking for a like minded partner. Not everyone likes to be alone and at least here you can presume that you would have something in common.


There is nothing wrong with that.........as far as I am concerned........

There have been some who wanted it to be a dating site......and tried to "monopolize" the forum by trying to hijack every thread......oh well, hopefully, those days are are in the past


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

tambo said:


> Laura I resemble this statement. Do they make red Muck shoes? Off to shoe shop!! I'm on a mission now!!





Laura said:


> You're not plain Jane, you're a beautiful woman. You should wear hot pink!


Or maybe like this.
View attachment 31669





L.A. said:


> Here's a hint for ya Bill,,,
> 
> There is no such thing as 120%,,,it's impossible,,,


Actually...there is. If you had 60 :icecream: and your friend had 50 :icecream:, you would be the proud owner of 120% of the amount of :icecream: your friend has. How's that for keeping up with Joneses? I know, I know. Your thinking, :facepalm:, C'mon...math? Now your talking about something that's often a largely theoretical undertaking. Not for an ice cream junkie it ain't. 

But wait! There's more. Supersaturation (chemistry). Here's an everyday example that we often take for granted. Water is able to dissolve much more salt or sugar while it's boiling than it can at room temperature. If you dissolve a large amount of salt in boiling water and then let the solution cool, it will become supersaturated. That's more than 100% of the salt it would normally be able to hold (at room temp).

Does my geeky humor attempt have a point? Yes. IMO the internet is good for only two things. Information and humor/entertainment. I don't socialize much. And any more, the amount I socialize on the internet is practically non-existent compared to what it used to be. What's more, I sure don't want to rehash the mistakes I've made while under the misconception that ST is a place where one might find a SO. Can you say naivete? How 'bout faux pas? Sssure you can...

Anyway, I log on (or lurk) on ST to fill my need for those two things. I joke around a lot here. I'm sure, people being the way they are, that I'm often not taken seriously -as in, someone who might be a possible candidate for a relationship- because of the way I sometimes act the fool. That would be an incorrect assessment. I can be plenty serious when needs be. I joke around a lot because it helps to take away some of the pain of being lonely. Not good, not bad, and for sure not lookin' for anyone to inundate me with advice on how to fix it. PLEASE! Not that. Just how it is.

Which is why I wish I could like the bolded part below twice.




FarmboyBill said:


> Darren, Im fine right whar I am.
> 
> Bill I just reported what I saw. I keep an open mind and DONT try to , OR at least THIS TIME im not trying to be biased one way or the other. *Im just saying, were each here for reasons of our own. We each got ideas, thoughts, questions, and situations somewhat different than any other one in here. What we each can learn from each other can only benefit us in the long run.*


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Originally Posted by *TxMex*  
_Though this is not a dating site per se I see nothing wrong with folks looking for a like minded partner. Not everyone likes to be alone and at least here you can presume that you would have something in common.
"

Oh good! I was worried I was in the wrong place! (out of place if this was just a dating site) Now I feel MUCH better :hysterical:
_


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Laura said:


> Ya know Darren, I advised a shy Plain Jane woman to wear Red Shoes when she went out and about if she wanted to meet men and find a boyfriend. She couldn't grasp the concept and refused to wear Red Shoes.



There used to be a saying in England "Red shoes, no knickers". Take from that what you will.

Mary


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Laura said:


> You're not plain Jane, you're a beautiful woman. You should wear hot pink!


Hot pink does seem to work for what ever reasons. Now we single gals just need to get out there, where ever out there is. I am pretty sure I need a road map.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

roadless said:


> Seriously, I don't view ST as a dating site although there appears to be some mighty fine men who come here.
> *I think the vast distances make it impractical to take chatting to seriously*.
> Yet we do have a few folks who met and are together. :kiss:


 I think that's more dependent on the people rather than the distance. Somebody does need to be willing to relocate in that event. I'm not saying relocating is simple or easy, just saying its a given that at least one if not both need to be willing to do that. For those of us that live a little off the regular beaten path as far as location and lifestyle, it makes it even harder.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

FarmboyBill said:


> No wonder hardly anyone does any good in here


 
Define "does any good". Your perception of what that means may vary from others.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Becomes married, OR together.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I didnt realize that was the purpose of ST or a primary reason why people came here.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Malamute said:


> I didnt realize that was the purpose of ST or a primary reason why people came here.


Some people have come here with that impression. They usually don't stay too long. A few have 'adjusted' their expectations and have joined the 'cyber-community.'

FBB seems to be clinging to the hope that this will be his personal dating site. He often tries to deny that he is looking for a woman........but then he starts a thread like this.....and eventually admits ("becomes married or together"). And then he has been known to 'shoot himself in the foot' when he describes his expectations for a wife........and it sounds more like a job description for a 'super farmhand.'

We like FBB. He does seem to enjoy 'stirring the pot' to get a 'rise' out of people......some of the stuff he says.......you know that he can't really be serious.........:shrug:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's all Ima doin stirrin the chamber pot lol
Lots of people have primary reasons why they come in here, same as any other forum. BECAUSE, its there PRIMARY reason, the rest of us should extend the kindness of listening, or leaving.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

I reckon that Bill has as much right to state his opinion as anybody else does. If there are any restrictions on what the purpose of ST is, I am positive that the moderators would have already made it clear what they will and will not allow. 

Lot of people say things that I don't agree with. Still, I'm not sure that constantly picking on one member is in the interest of fair play, nor "be nice" 

I've gathered some really good bits of wisdom from some of Bill's posts, along with some other people's. I was just reading Ox's statement about not really being up to tending the garden, and wonder, "Is that me in 20 years? Will I even live 20 more years?"

There sure is a lot of personal criticism lately. Must be all these single folks all hot and bothered after working in the hot sun all day. Or something.

If what Bill writes bothers folks, maybe they could just not read it.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I enjoy reading FBB's stuff, his stuff is almost always thought provoking at times to say the least. :clap:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

sustainabilly said:


> Or maybe like this.
> View attachment 31669
> 
> 
> ...


Uh,,,No,,,Actually??
Factually,,60+50=110,,,110 = 100%,,,sooo,,60/110=55%,,or you would be the proud owner of,,,(Are ya still here???),,,,10% more than your friend..It's not theoretical now,,,
Percentages can be deceptive,,(especially if not understood),but numbers cannot lie,,
Now,,about sharing some Ice Cream,,lets say scoop or about 5%,,,
:nana:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Where does 110 come into this? Oh, I get it. You and your friend are going to combine your ice creams, (Probably to do something kinky, no doubt). That would be the only way it could relate, 'cause my example only addressed the difference between your 60 and their 50. Not the sum.

60/50 is the same as 60 divided by 50, which = 1.2. In terms of percent, that's 120%

110....pshaw! You kinky ice cream hog!

ETA: Wait. Was the an ethnic slur? I can never tell...
Just kidding LA. Some of my best friends are kinky ice cream hogs. There, that's better.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, I'm completely in the dark. What is it about red shoes? (I Won't admit that I own any, 'til I find out why they supposedly attract men!)


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

IDK nehi. Maybe it's some kind of weird Wizard of Oz thing.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"I joke around a lot because it helps to take away some of the pain of being lonely."

I cannot think of anything worse than being alone in the world. Some people don't seem to mind; I've never been able to handle it well. Oh, there are people around, friends, things to do and places to go, but when you go home to an empty house the world comes crashing down. 

Some of us need a warm body to cuddle, someone to do things for and with. Pillow talk, giggles, TV companions, Sunday morning breakfast, the newspaper and church--someone who will talk back and say what you need to hear when you are about to make a mistake.

Man was not made to live alone---I read that somewhere in a book.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

nehimama said:


> Well, I'm completely in the dark. What is it about red shoes? (I Won't admit that I own any, 'til I find out why they supposedly attract men!)


According to Darren, Red Shoes attract men. Perhaps it's the belief of Mary's saying. 

I was thinking last night I needed a new pair of red cowboy boots. I had a pair but I sold them to the 4H leader, then she ran off with the farrier. Today at the clothing thrift, one of the ladies asked if I saw the red cowboy boots. I found then tucked down behind the pile of worn out walmart boots. Black vamp, red shaft, fancy stitched, leather lined Dan Post cowboy boots fit like driving gloves. $5. I could barely keep my knickers on! :nana:


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

nehimama said:


> Well, I'm completely in the dark. What is it about red shoes? (I Won't admit that I own any, 'til I find out why they supposedly attract men!)


 ................Red Shoes denoting a lady of the evening , aka the Red Light district ! The "No Knickers" reference meaning she ain't wearing any skivvies . , fordy:bouncy:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck, I read in a book that man was ment to live forever, but your the only one doing it LOL.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Laura said:


> According to Darren, Red Shoes attract men. Perhaps it's the belief of Mary's saying.
> 
> I was thinking last night I needed a new pair of red cowboy boots. I had a pair but I sold them to the 4H leader, then she ran off with the farrier. Today at the clothing thrift, one of the ladies asked if I saw the red cowboy boots. I found then tucked down behind the pile of worn out walmart boots. Black vamp, red shaft, fancy stitched, leather lined Dan Post cowboy boots fit like driving gloves. $5. I could barely keep my knickers on! :nana:


I don't claim to speak for an entire gender. All I can say is the red shoes got my attention and nothing fell off. Nor were any animals harmed in the very brief encounter while I rolled mental film for future investigation.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Darren said:


> I don't claim to speak for an entire gender. All I can say is the red shoes got my attention and nothing fell off. Nor were any animals harmed in the very brief encounter while I rolled mental film for future investigation.



That's how I figured it works. Nothing less, nothing more.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Laura said:


> You're not plain Jane, you're a beautiful woman. You should wear hot pink!


Thank you for the kind words Laura. But I know you know me well enough to know I don't do pink especially hot pink!! I don't even do pink camo!! It's just wrong.

Really I know I should listen and not be so hard headed but does it have to be pink?:umno::nono:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Oxankle said:


> "I joke around a lot because it helps to take away some of the pain of being lonely."
> 
> I cannot think of anything worse than being alone in the world. Some people don't seem to mind; I've never been able to handle it well. Oh, there are people around, friends, things to do and places to go, but when you go home to an empty house the world comes crashing down.
> 
> ...


YES! :kiss:

I keep coming back to that part of Genesis as well.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

tambo said:


> Thank you for the kind words Laura. But I know you know me well enough to know I don't do pink especially hot pink!! I don't even do pink camo!! It's just wrong.
> 
> Really I know I should listen and not be so hard headed but does it have to be pink?:umno::nono:


And for heaven's sakes ladies do not buy a pink gun! I shudder every time I see one of those. Resale on those has got to be pretty limited.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

But Tambo, if you wear Red Boots, other women think you're a hooker and not wearing panties. :flame: I like those lace up red Wellies!


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Laura said:


> But Tambo, if you wear Red Boots, other women think you're a hooker and not wearing panties. :flame: I like those lace up red Wellies!


THanks, I was pleased to find them. Where I live the temp. can go down to-40 F. so they have to be real rubber or they split in the cold.
O.K. Off topic but I have a feeling off topic is on in this forum?


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Brighton said:


> This is not a dating site, is a site, the forum specifically, for folks who are single to talk about gardening, homesteading, farming and livestock.



It's not a dating site!?!!

Shoot.

That's why I joined.

I thought I might finally find someone that thinks like I do.

Curses, foiled again.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Do you really live between two rivers Wild PrGardens?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Just remember don't stare at their breasts and don't talk about yourself.


Good advice in any case! ound:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

QWhen I stared at their breasts, I couldn't talk at all lol. At least, nothing intelligent lol.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

TxMex said:


> And for heaven's sakes ladies do not buy a pink gun! I shudder every time I see one of those. Resale on those has got to be pretty limited.


You have a point but why would anyone want sell resale a gun to start with ?? !!! LOLOLOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

WildPrGardens said:


> It's not a dating site!?!!
> 
> Shoot.
> 
> ...


well no it isn't a dating site but lots of people have hooked up here . some were toxic but some worked out . you takes your chances. if you're a man there are probably several women who think like you here. you wont know until you try. who knows you might get lucky.

about the pink boots. not the same as red at all. I don't have anything pink either.( well I did have a pink feather nightie that practically suffocated my husband many years ago but that's another story) but yes, the red boots .shoes do attract the mens attention from the young to the old for some reason. I haven't heard that saying about the red lights for years. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

tambo said:


> Thank you for the kind words Laura. But I know you know me well enough to know I don't do pink especially hot pink!! I don't even do pink camo!! It's just wrong.
> 
> Really I know I should listen and not be so hard headed but does it have to be pink?:umno::nono:


Criky Tambo just buy the pink and call it "light red." LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

You wont know until you try. Who knows, you might lucky.

The chances of getting lucky in here are 1 in 100
The chances of getting dispised for trying in here, are 60 in 100
The chances of getting bashed in here are 70 in 100
The chan ces of being embarrised in here are 80 in 10o
The chances you may want to slink outa here like a disgraced pup are 99 in 100

So go ahead. You might get lucky. A FEW have. I can count them on my left hand, Course, that's with one finger gone.


----------



## goatiegirls (Dec 1, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> You wont know until you try. Who knows, you might lucky.
> 
> The chances of getting lucky in here are 1 in 100
> The chances of getting dispised for trying in here, are 60 in 100
> ...


I would agree with "getting lucky". after all this isn't a "dating site" or a "meat market".
The rest, not so much. depends on attitude and maybe aptitude.

I like my glass to be half full not half empty.


----------



## goatiegirls (Dec 1, 2007)

doingitmyself said:


> You have a point but why would anyone want sell resale a gun to start with ?? !!! LOLOLOL


Because it's pink!LOL
I've been to a few gun shows locally and the pink and pink camo handguns are the first one they try to sell to a woman. Must be for status, to keep on your coffee table. I think they are ugly.

but...in defense of pink, love hot pink and can wear it!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Those Barbie Pink .22s and tiny tools are for 7 year old bowhead daughters. Or something like that. Cute as anything watching them take the center out of targets!

Unproven theory, pursue red, cuddle pink, respect blue, want to borrow from green.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Single, date, garden, critter, tractor, or whatever site,,
I'm gonna flirt with the girls,,,I am,,,
And I sure ain't gonna let distance,,close a door,,,Nope,,
Why let anything stand in your way,,,

Btw,,,Here's my good boots,,,(Twisted X),,,
So, the question is,,No boxers or No Briefs,,??????
hehe,,hehehe


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

doingitmyself said:


> You have a point but why would anyone want sell resale a gun to start with ?? !!! LOLOLOL


Acute embarassment!



Laura said:


> Unproven theory, pursue red, cuddle pink, respect blue, want to borrow from green.


Apparently the color of mud is a man repellant


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

TxMex said:


> Acute embarassment!
> You will find a cute little Bowhead Barbie who will be thrilled to receive
> such a wonderful gift!
> 
> Apparently the color of mud is a man repellant


I think they remember having mud splucked into their ears by cute girls and not liking it at all. Especially when they found out it was duck spluck.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Laura said:


> Those Barbie Pink .22s and tiny tools are for 7 year old bowhead daughters. Or something like that. Cute as anything watching them take the center out of targets!
> 
> Unproven theory, pursue red, cuddle pink, respect blue, want to borrow from green.


Wanna get my attention, wear camo. The pink is for play dates not the field. And if your honestly good with a bow, or are sincerely interested in learning, were all set for an evening of Bow fishing , or afternoon of 3D target shooting!! Best date besides Clay Breaking and a pig roast! LOL


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

doingitmyself said:


> Wanna get my attention, wear camo. The pink is for play dates not the field. And if your honestly good with a bow, or are sincerely interested in learning, were all set for an evening of Bow fishing , or afternoon of 3D target shooting!! Best date besides Clay Breaking and a pig roast! LOL


Dude, you don't see me when I wear camo. :doh:

The Barbie Bowheads I'm referring to are the little girls with mommies who put bows in their hair. They're usually dressed in pink and purple with sparkles. They love Barbie Everything. Take them shooting with their very own pink stuff. I saw a pink camo compound bow down at sporting goods. Some of these Barbie Girls grow up and take their first elk , bear cat at 15-18 years old.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

About pink guns; I've always been a big fan of the ridiculous. I was browsing at my favorite gun shop some time ago, and asked to see a pink 9mm. The clerk told me, "With that gun, you'll have 4 or 5 extra seconds if you have a break-in." Puzzled, I asked him how that could be. He said, "You pull out that gun, the guy busts out laughing, and there's your extra few seconds."


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> No Bill
> 
> I see this as a site for whatever one needs it to be for. Pics of veggies look the same whether the sender is married or single.
> 
> ...


I'm just impressed that I didn't need to translate what you said. :goodjob:


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Jai loves being and dressing like a girl, but only wants so much pink on her weapons.










[YOUTUBE]Ci3nIQIv2Vo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

nehimama said:


> About pink guns; I've always been a big fan of the ridiculous. I was browsing at my favorite gun shop some time ago, and asked to see a pink 9mm. The clerk told me, "With that gun, you'll have 4 or 5 extra seconds if you have a break-in." Puzzled, I asked him how that could be. He said, "You pull out that gun, the guy busts out laughing, and there's your extra few seconds."


ound: :clap:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

L.A. said:


> So, the question is,,No boxers or No Briefs,,??????
> hehe,,hehehe


Commando huh? 




nehimama said:


> About pink guns; I've always been a big fan of the ridiculous. I was browsing at my favorite gun shop some time ago, and asked to see a pink 9mm. The clerk told me, "With that gun, you'll have 4 or 5 extra seconds if you have a break-in." Puzzled, I asked him how that could be. He said, "You pull out that gun, the guy busts out laughing, and there's your extra few seconds."


That sounds like a perfectly good reason to me. I wonder if they have hot pink?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Terri in WV said:


> Commando huh?


&#9835;&#9835; &#9834; Western Swing,,,,&#9835; &#9834; &#9835;

:sing:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> You wont know until you try. Who knows, you might lucky.
> 
> The chances of getting lucky in here are 1 in 100
> The chances of getting dispised for trying in here, are 60 in 100
> ...


Bill, getting lucky may be your problem. I know exactly what you mean when you say a woman can make you speechless. BTDT. Women have an innate ability to say something that leaves you stammering and maybe wondering if they did it on purpose. There are times you know they did it on purpose.  That's not the point. 

It's not that you need to get out more. No matter where you go, when you have to, there's a good chance women will be there too. There's almost always an opportunity to start a conversation. I could have easily started one with the red shoes lady.

Same goes with women trying to get through check out and the line isn't moving. They are everywhere. You don't have to be an Eric Stratton to talk to a woman in a grocery store. When you're out and about, smile. Practice at home. Forget the goofy beauty queen, gums bared example. Easy does it. You'd be amazed at how many people will smile in return when they see you. 

Be nice. Be helpful. Take the edge off when people are sulking because a line isn't moving. Above all, don't have expectations. Forget about getting lucky. Do it to make interactions more pleasant for everyone. There's a woman out there looking for you. She just hasn't met you yet.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Darren, you've got so far removed from the op post that you've forgotten it

WHAT I SAID, was in relation to something I saw on Puter. ITS NOT ABOUT ME, trying to Get Lucky, which was just a couple of words to convey the movement of the post.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

In person is different and in some cases not different than via a computer. Hustle is hustle no matter where. In a sense I'm trying to put it together. If you're not trying to get lucky via either medium you're off on the right foot IMO. Even via a computer there's a language. Some says no way, no how. Others say tell me more. Granted a computer makes it tougher.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HA Im off of both feet lol


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know what all the fuss is about. There are and have been some lovely women on this board who would make fine wives. At least one fine lady from Texarkana married while on this board, another from Florida (real estate agent?) married a man on this board--I always thought she was neat though we never exchanged a single word. 

I know of at least two other prime women here, and from reading the posts I suspect a dozen others of being prime.

If you guys are serious, go to work--make yourselves into something a prime woman wants. If you can't do that, do your best and see what you catch. Then treat her like a princess and you'll be repaid ten times over. Growl gently now and then to remind her that you are the man of the house, but don't overdo it. 
Ox


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I'm deaf.........this explains a bunch of things?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Can't hear the growls? Look at his ears. If they are red he's either growling or having stomach pains. Check further; serve him a plate of steak and baked potato. If he turns them down it is stomach pains.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Within the context of Bill's original statement, punctuation and smilies are quite helpful substitution for body language and emotion.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

wr said:


> Within the context of Bill's original statement, punctuation and smilies are quite helpful substitution for body language and emotion.



:nana: 

:hysterical:


----------



## unregisterd365936 (May 28, 2014)

Forcast said:


> I think the problem is the site is not set up by area, does me no good to look for a man cross the country, we need it set up by zip code - area something, or we just dont have enough single people looking for mates, and I see a lot of married people posting on single tree


I guess I happen to be one of those dopes who 'assumed' that CT (A Country Singles Forum) meant conversation between single people, and perhaps meant that it might be a place to connect with some single men. Not in a lewd way, lol, but in a nice, friendly way, as in find-a-(romantic)-kindred spirit way. I'm thinking that I made the wrong assumption about that, but that's okay, there's still a lot of things to be learned in other parts of the website while I'm still a member.

Judging by some of the posts I've seen in some other topic threads (in this Forum), there's a certain amount of cattiness ... marrieds defending their right to be in a singles forum, 'veteran' posters condescending to infrequent contributors (as if there is a requirement or quota that one needs to meet to voice an opinion here). When I joined and introduced myself I received some warm welcomes, no doubt, and for those I'm grateful. However, IMHO, you def need to have thick skin to express opinions here ... because some of the responses seem harsh at times. In the long run, whether a person stays on a site like this or not is usually decided by the value they receive and if their needs are met and that, of course, is a personal call.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

All I can say is the only good piece of info my worthless dad gave me. Take a chance, Colombus did.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> All I can say is the only good piece of info my worthless dad gave me. Take a chance, Colombus did.



I think your dad is right and you should take a chance.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> All I can say is the only good piece of info my worthless dad gave me. Take a chance, Colombus did.


Your worthless Dad, your saggy breasted Mother, your horrible worthless brother, your three terrible X wives, you son who won't come and help when YOU want him to, jeez Bill you just can't win for losing can you??


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

:smack But, Bill DID win! He does not have to live with any of them or put up with their or anyone else's bull...unless he chooses to. He is enjoying all of his days on _his _own terms, don't you see? 

That's way better than a lot of folks can claim, f'sure. lol 


.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Women can be a pain in the behind sometimes, but I will not live without one. I don't keep cats and will not allow a mutt in the house. If I want a house pet it has to be a woman.

Bill would like one too, but he's too darn choosy. He wants one with a tractor and a baler and he wants HER to operate them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

#1. I took 3 chances., Colombus took one. His paid out. Mine didn't.

#2 Chuck, your entirely Wong See? lol. I do keep cats. Don't have a dog.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

As the song goes, "once bitten twice shy", then thrice bitten six-gun shy? ...that's no surprise. I would be too if I suspected my picker was broken. 

Edited to add: Umm...Bill, no no no...don't go there, lol!!!! That's not a typo, but in my bayou, a broken picker denotes a faulty sense of judgement that results in poor choices.

According to the high divorce rates in this country, you have lots of company. 

.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Brighton. Now can ya see why I don't wanna mess anybodies elses life us with mine. As the old song goes, OOOOOOOOOOO Lonesome me lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Brighton. Now can ya see why I don't wanna mess anybodies elses life us with mine. As the old song goes, OOOOOOOOOOO Lonesome me lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

oopps sorry bout that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

Blinkers said:


> I guess I happen to be one of those dopes who 'assumed' that CT (A Country Singles Forum) meant conversation between single people, and perhaps meant that it might be a place to connect with some single men. Not in a lewd way, lol, but in a nice, friendly way, as in find-a-(romantic)-kindred spirit way. I'm thinking that I made the wrong assumption about that, but that's okay, there's still a lot of things to be learned in other parts of the website while I'm still a member.
> 
> Judging by some of the posts I've seen in some other topic threads (in this Forum), there's a certain amount of cattiness ... marrieds defending their right to be in a singles forum, 'veteran' posters condescending to infrequent contributors (as if there is a requirement or quota that one needs to meet to voice an opinion here). When I joined and introduced myself I received some warm welcomes, no doubt, and for those I'm grateful. However, IMHO, you def need to have thick skin to express opinions here ... because some of the responses seem harsh at times. In the long run, whether a person stays on a site like this or not is usually decided by the value they receive and if their needs are met and that, of course, is a personal call.


often, things aren't what they seem at first glance..i.e FBB enjoys posting things which tend to rile people up...some laugh at it, some get snarky and some get totally po'd as in, personally outraged..FBB knows this, anticipates it and continues to invite the comments over several years..it's an ST thing..

my comments about new people with few posts also has history, and lots of it...too often, a person ( as in one) will sign up using several personas...then let these fake "posters" sit for a few years...they get dragged out usually in order to troll, and then be used to have another "poster" agree with the first...we've had the experience of thinking there were 5 people giving their opinions when actually, it was a single person posting under 5 names.....so when I see a post by someone who 1. has joined 2 years ago...2. never posts here on ST or anywhere else more than a handful of times..
3. all of a sudden is posting in vehement agreement with another "new" poster, I find it worthy of comment...

Hope that you stick around..the vast majority of people on ST are the salt of the earth...just my 2 cents


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Well said, MizLesley!


----------



## unregisterd365936 (May 28, 2014)

bostonlesley said:


> often, things aren't what they seem at first glance..i.e FBB enjoys posting things which tend to rile people up...some laugh at it, some get snarky and some get totally po'd as in, personally outraged..FBB knows this, anticipates it and continues to invite the comments over several years..it's an ST thing..
> 
> my comments about new people with few posts also has history, and lots of it...too often, a person ( as in one) will sign up using several personas...then let these fake "posters" sit for a few years...they get dragged out usually in order to troll, and then be used to have another "poster" agree with the first...we've had the experience of thinking there were 5 people giving their opinions when actually, it was a single person posting under 5 names.....so when I see a post by someone who 1. has joined 2 years ago...2. never posts here on ST or anywhere else more than a handful of times..
> 3. all of a sudden is posting in vehement agreement with another "new" poster, I find it worthy of comment...
> ...


Those people who have enough time to waste to make up five profiles and then have them talk to each other are called "entertainment for the chatroom," in my opinion. I don't see it as my place to be the hall monitor for anyone in here, but if others do, so be it. Not sure about this site, but lot of websites with forums/chats have block/hide/delete choices; I have used them liberally. If someone says something behind my back, meh .... this is cyberspace ....


----------

